# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Užasan pelenski osip

## RozaGroza

Cure,

moj Špiro i mi muku mučimo sa pelenskim osipom več preko 10 dana.
Provali smo sve kremice, u početku mu je Bepanten mast pomagala, ali  i dalje guza mu je užasno crvena, skoro pa ranjava. To ga dosta mući i ne znam više što poduzeti. Krajnje mi je rješenje pedijatar, al znam da če mi on opet dati neke kremice pa sam lagano skeptična. Provali smo plimicol, od toga mu je bilo samo još gore. Nakon svake kakice ga peremo vodom pod pipu, dosta ga puštamo golog da se zraći, presvlačimo ga preko 12-13 puta dnevno...ali to svejedno nikako ne ide na bolje. Jadnička malog to užasno mući  :Sad: 

Ja jako pazim što jedem radi mljeka, pa pretpostavljam da nije u tome stvar. Pelene koristimo za sad pampers extra dry jer nisam u mogučnosti još prat platnene jer me rez od carskog rastura a do praone imam 3 kata stepenica.

Provala bih riblju mast ali ne znam dal to smijem na svoju ruku?
Bilo kakav savjet mi je zlata vrijedan.

----------


## Snjeska

Probaj Sudokrem, mojoj prijateljici je pomogao u sličnoj situaciji.

----------


## Arijana

Ipak se savjetuj s nekim stručnim. Ja sam imala isti problem, mazala bephanten, mustelu, pedijatrica rekla plimicol, nije prolazilo odnosno pogoršavalo se. Odvela dijete u privatnog dermatologa - dala mu neku kremu koju je ona zamutila (mislim da su u mješavini bili i kortikosteroidi) namazala sam 2x i prošlo ko rukom odneseno.

----------


## Beti3

Probaj prat guzu s kamilicom, i što nježniju kremu u ne predebelom sloju. Meni je kamilica bila zakon za svu crvenu kožu bilo kod mame ili bebe.

----------


## Cathy

Nama je PEDIJATAR u takvoj situaciji prepisao Triderm kremu, i zbilja je pomogla. S time da smo mi baš imali rane. Ja bih na tvom mjestu otišla pedijatru. :Smile:

----------


## Cathy

> Probaj prat guzu s kamilicom, i što nježniju kremu u ne predebelom sloju. Meni je kamilica bila zakon za svu crvenu kožu bilo kod mame ili bebe.


kamilica isušuje kožu i nama je pedijatar u takvom slučaju rekao da ju ne koristimo.

----------


## dani1

Joj Roza znam kako to izgleda. Ja kad sam se sa svojim sinom vratila iz bolnice doma imao je žive rane na guzi, koža mu je bila pojedena. Isto sam bila na carskom i to je bio rezultat 6 dana rodilišta. Ja sam ispirala za svako prematanje s odstajalom vodom, dobro posušila, ostavila ga malo gole ritice i namazala sudocremom, a fora je kod njega da se maže jako tanko, nesmije se vidjeti bijeli trag od kreme, kako bi se stvorio tanki zaštitni film. Dugo nam je trebalo da koža zaraste, ali je pomoglo.

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Moja kći je imala sličan problem s 8 ili 9 mjeseci, s time da nam nisu pomogle ni platnene pelene (da te utješim) ni mast koju su po receptu pedijatrice napravili u ljekarni. Spasila nas je neka obična krema iz ljekarne, nježna i gusta, bez previše "aktivnih" sastojaka koji su iritirali kožu.
Na žalost bilo je to jako davno, tako da ti ništa detaljnije ne mogu reći, osim da se i danas sjećam tih rana - brrr!

----------


## MoMo

> Ipak se savjetuj s nekim stručnim. .


X

nama je u takvoj situaciji pomagao eozin - crvena tecnost prvih dana bez kreme pa onda krema protiv osipa u kombinaciji s eozionom...al ti ja kao ja ne bih nista savjetovsala jer nisam lijecnica. Saljemo va milion vibrica da sto prije prodje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Svea

Možda da ipak pokušaš promjeniti pelene? Čula sam stvarno svakakvih priča o Pampersicama i osipima.
Daj pokušaj, ako imaš mogućnosti sa npr. pelenama Alana ili Moltex (ima za kupiti u DM-u i Mulleru). Te pelene su T. bile stvarno izvrsne. Nama je naša pedijatrica (Metka Regan) preporučila Jecoderm (Jecol) kod jedne takve situacije i super je pomoglo. Mislim da to smiju od najmanje dobi... ali za svaki slučaj provjeri sa pedijatrom/icom...
I super radite da je guza na provjetravanju :D

----------


## Dragonfly

Imali smo isti problem s malim. Jadničak je imao otvorene rane na guzi. Kakao je svako malo, a imali smo dodatan problem što je jako bljuckao prvih par mjeseci, pa ga nisam smjela polegnuti najmanje sat vremena nakon jela - sve je išlo van. Zračili smo guzu, prali vodom, dobro sušili, a onda sam počela i lovit kakicu u tutu dok je dojio, ali mislim da to tebi nije rješenje obzirom da te još boli od carskog. Meni je od kremica najbolje pomogla Uriage Zn-Cu, doslovno sam vidjela poboljšanje nakon par korištenja, ali je skupa ko sam vrag, mislim 135,00kn. 
Nisam išla pedijatru, vjerojatno bi nam prepisao neku kremu s kortikosteroidima, ali probaj se raspitat. Nažalost, dugo traje dok ne zarastu te rane.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~maloj guzi

----------


## Mellyca

potpisujem Sveu, probaj neke druge jednokratne pelene, mozda je u njima problem.
Inace, nama je kod jakog osipa pomogla pavloviceva mast, i otkako nju koristimo guza nam je savrsena. Cak nam ni sudokrem za koju sam bas vjerovala da je dobra nije bila od velike pomoci.

----------


## MoMo

> Možda da ipak pokušaš promjeniti pelene? Čula sam stvarno svakakvih priča o Pampersicama i osipima.


to sam zaboravila napisati gore pa sam se vratila da dopisem. meni su pampers bile najgore pelene koje smo ikad propbali a cula sam i od drugih da im stvaraju osip. 

Isto tako, kao Dragonfly, razumijem tvoj strah od pedijatara i kortikosteroida nama prosli put pedica nije rekla da nam je dala kremu sa kortikosteriodima srecom rekla nam je tata u ljekarni...nismo ju mazali mazali smo samo eozin povukaop se osip ( isti takav kao da ima rane po guzui9 doslovno nakon 1 dana kremu smo zadrzali par dana "za ne daj boze" :Grin:  i srecom nije nam trebala. Nadam se da imas pedijatra u kojeg imas povjerenja u blizini

----------


## kovrčava

Probaj sudocrem, tanak sloj, i guzu prati i zračiti. Nama pomogao. Ako ne bude išlo idi pedijatru, jer će bebač postati razdražljiv, jer to peče i boli, SRETNO  :Smile:

----------


## bubica27

Odi pedijatru, koristi kremu koju vam preporuči pogotovo ako malenog to već dosta muči, 10 dana je puno za osip, pogotovo ako mu se ranice i otvaraju.
Probala si sve i učinila što si mogla, sad poslušaj savjet dr, veća je korist pomoći mu sad da se ne muči više,nego šteta od mazanja dva-tri puta kremom, a onda kad zaliječite rane probajte druge pelene i druge metode koje već nisi.
Tako bih ja napravila..sretno!

----------


## Točka

> Odi pedijatru, koristi kremu koju vam preporuči pogotovo ako malenog to već dosta muči, 10 dana je puno za osip, pogotovo ako mu se ranice i otvaraju.
> Probala si sve i učinila što si mogla, sad poslušaj savjet dr, veća je korist pomoći mu sad da se ne muči više,nego šteta od mazanja dva-tri puta kremom, a onda kad zaliječite rane probajte druge pelene i druge metode koje već nisi.
> Tako bih ja napravila..sretno!


Potpisujem.
Zašto da se dijete muči i dalje. Pa ako i dobiješ kortiće, mazat ćeš par dana i mir, a tko zna koliko ćete se još mučiti isprobavajući sve i svašta.
I definitivno kao što su cure već rekle mijenjati pelene.

----------


## vissnja

Ako Špiro ima rane ne maži Pavlovićevu jer ona može strašno da peče!
I ja bih otišla kod dr, da ipak pogleda.
A riblja mast - ako je to Jecoderm ili Jecovit možeš sigurno da mu mažeš.

----------


## Arijana

I ja bih dodala - riješi se Pampersica.

----------


## frost

mi nismo stali na zelenu granu dok nije ispio nistatin protiv gljivica i mazali smo nistatin kremu na guzu. mazala sam nistatin i na bradavice, ovaj sto je pio on, tako sam se resila ragada
do tada, zive rane koje nista nije moglo da zaleci. koritkostereoide naravno nisam htela da mu stavljam a pokazalo se kao ispravna odluka

inace od pocetka smo platneni pelenasi.
imao je soor koji se nije primecivao previse

----------


## Svea

Jecoderm, Jecol... sve su to riblje masti, samo drugih proizvođača.
Sjećam se da smo mi T mazali preponice jer su joj se pojavljivale kao neke male žlijezdice, teško mi je to opisati... Nju to nije iritiralo, niti smetalo pa sam pokazala doktorici na redovnoj kontroli. Rekla nam je da mažemo Jecol (i odmah naglasila da je to starinska prirodna krema)... Pomoglo joj je stvarno puno. Od onda imam Jecol u kućnoj apoteci i zna poslužiti i velikima i malima :D

----------


## lore

prije svega cestitam na malenom <3

ovako..mi smo nedavno imali slican problem jer se pokakala i ostala predugo u kakici a mi nismo skuzili..inace koristimo libero pelene koje su puno bolje nego pampers, potpuno pamucne i jako dobro upijaju..prvo probaj s drugim pelenama..onda smo je svaki put kad se pokakala ili piskila prali s cistom vodom i prije stavljanja kreme dobro posusili..inace mi ne pomaze ni sudocrem, bepanten itd..probala sam s mustela stelactiv i odmah je bilo bolje, za 2 dana nestao..nije vjerojatno od najjeftinijih krema ali sigurno dugo traje jer ti svaki put treba malo..
takodjer s obzirom da je spiro maleni ga prvih mjesec dok se ne sredi stolica presvlaci sto cesce, prije svakog hranjenja, cak i po noci pogotovo sad kad mu je guza s osipom..

eto sretno, pusa oboje

----------


## lore

tek sad vidim da sam zanemarila ovaj dio s ranicama..moras pitati koja krema se uopce moze stavljati u tim slucajevima, vecina ne moze (mislim da cak ni mustela setlactiv koju sam ti ja preporucila ne moze)..najvaznije su svakako druge pelene

----------


## kinder

Maži Plymicol 2x dnevno, tanki sloj , između previjanja imaš više opcija, nitko ti ne može reći što će najbolje pomoći , dolazi u obzir Bepanthen KREMA , Aderma krema ,Uriage s cinkom .Nakon prematanja dobro posuši guzu, ja sam sušila fenom, pokušaj ga držati bez pelena dok spava .
Umjesto Plymicola dolazi u obzir i Triderm / 3 dana 1x dnevno  . S obzirom da su nastale ranice vrlo je vjerovatna gljivična infekcija . 
Liječenje Plymicolom traje 14 dana.

 Ako ne bude bolje nakon 3-4 dana , pokušaj onda s mastima , u načelu na ranice u jako upaljenu kožu ne ide mast nego krema, ali možda mu samo smeta mokraća i stolica pa zato tako reagira, možda uopće nije u pitanju infekcija , pa je najvažnije spriječiti kontak kože sa stolicom

----------


## enna

Nama je puno pomogla blago skuhana hrastova kora (na litru vrele vode jedna žl. hrastove kore) vlažne sam u to vrijeme skroz izbacila, prala bi ju svako prematanje sa hrastovom korom, sušila femom i mazala plimicolom ili rojazolom (2-3X) između bi mazala nekom blagom kremicicom za guzu, i da stvarno treba nekih 10ak dana da taj plimicol napravi svoje ali već nakon 2-3 dana se vidi poboljšanje, treba biti uporan i nemazati svaki drugi dan s drugom kremom, nama je to pomoglo. I još da napomenem, isto sam koristila pampersice ali bi između guze i pelene stavila onu veliku tetra pelenu i presvlaćila je skoro svaka 1,5-2.

----------


## Anemona

Za početak ja bih telefonom kontaktirala pedijatra, ako kaže da dođete, idite kod njega.
Kao što su i cure rekle, ako i da kortikos., mazati ćete 1-3 dana maksimalno, nije idealno, ali nije niti neka šteta. Veča šteta je da se beba muči.
Nakon toga toplo preporučam Sudocrem, mazati točno prema uputstvina - totalno tanak, proziran sloj, ali čim prmjetite da se počinje crveniti.
Pelene promijeniti obavezno - ne trebaju biti platnene, vjerujem da ti je jako naporno - može Libero, DM - ove,... bilo koje, ali ne Pampers. I nama je Pampers bio koma.

----------


## RozaGroza

Hvala vam cure!

Evo idemo pedijatru u 10.30. Nočas je malo stenjao jadničak mali, to ga več sada užasno mući.
Javim vam što su nam rekli.

Definitivno prelazimo na platnene kad ovo prođe...

----------


## tajuska

Rosa i ja muku mucimo s guzom vec sigurno dva tjedna (s tim da ona nista ekstra oko toga ne jadikuje) a i tek sam prekjucer skuzila da se izgleda radi o gljivicama koje se ne mogu rijesiti "klasicnim" kremama protiv osipa. sad mazem plymicolom i cini mi se da ide na bolje. a btw, kad mi je frendica dala da probam pampers (cotton ili tak nesto) stvar je bila jos gora, tak da sam ih likvidirala. imam jos par babylove komada, a onda cu probati alanu. i privremeno sam maknula siroko povijanje da se sve skupa ne grije jos dodatno. 

i pitanje za platnenopelenasice. stavila sam je na jedno presvlacenje u platnene i nisam stavila kremu jer svugdje sam citala da krema umanjuje upijanje, nakon toga se jos dodatno zacrvenilo. kak u tim situacijama hendlati platnene?

----------


## sanja77

*Rosa* mi smo imali strašno crvenu guzu i nije dao da ga mažemo jer je vrištao od boli. Nama ja pomogao sprej od Ad...(ne znam sad jel smijem napisati) Cytelium. Navečer smo pošpricali i do jutra se crvenilo znatno smanjilo.

----------


## n.grace

Draga, potpisujem cure gore, pokušajte promijeniti pelene, nama su Alana iz dm-a zakon, moja nikada nije imala osip, evo, sad će dvije godine! Inače, dobro ti je kod presvlačenja guzu "provjetriti", držati ga bez pelene, da mu se koža dobro osuši, jer vlažna koža pogoduje pelenskom osipu.
Nadam se da će brzo proći!  :Love:

----------


## Švrćo

Ovo sigurno pomaže. 

Kad pripremaš vodu za kupanje, prije nego staviš bebu unutra samo razbij *svježe jaje* u tu vodu i dobro sve izmućkaj. I kupaj dijete tako bez dodavanja nekog sapuna i sl. I poslije ne ispiri nego samo lagano umotaj dijete u ručnik. I tako svaki dan, a možeš i dva puta dnevno. Možeš nastaviti takvo kupanje i kad prođe osip.

Moj brat nakon bolnice doslovno nije imao kože na guzi (ne samo rane), i sve mu je zacijelilo za dva tjedna bez dodatnih lijekova. Vidjet ćeš promjenu svaki dan.
I ja sam moju djecu tako kupala i sve je bilo super. Svaki osip je nestao, a koža nakon takvog tretmana je super glatka i mekana.

----------


## MoMo

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  da prodje bez kortica . javi nam sto je dr rekla/o. 

Cim budes u mogucnosti predji na platnene nas su spasavale kod osipa

----------


## n.grace

Sad sam tek vidjela da ga puštate gole guze da se zrači, to je super. Svejedno, na vašem mjestu bih promijenila pelene. Pusa.

----------


## RozaGroza

UF...posjet pedijatru totalno razočaranje. Kako nam još nije stigla  zdravstvena išli smo privatno u polikliniku Helena. Pedijatar je jako  drag, ali meni ovaj pregled nikako nije jasan! Guzu skoro da mu nije di  pogledao, govori da je to normalno jer je beba i ima kiselkastu stolicu,  dao nam uzorke nekih krema da provamo navodno su super, zovu se A-Derma  Dermalibour i Uriage 1er Change, neka od vas čula za ove??? I obavio mu  je sistematski, govori sve super, navodno več ima 4700, ali vagao ga je  sa pelenom pa mislim da ima bar 100 grama manje. Narastao na 54 cm, i  to je ukratko to...o guzici smo pričali sve skupa 35 sekundi! Glavno da su nam uredno naplatili, a mi nismo ni "dz" pametniji nego prije. Al ajde, idemo drugoj pedijatrici na redovan pregled za tjedan dana, ako mu do tad ne rješimo sa svim ovim vašim metodama onda ču stvarno tražit neku mega kremu.

*Švrčo*, svježe jaje? Najobičnije jaje?

Evo poslala sam muža sa spiskom svega ovog što ste mi napisale...ajme meni mi ćemo bankrotirati, imamo več jedno 10 vrsta krema...a najbolje pali voda i zrak, iako mu je osip već lagano suh, koža hrapava, pa ne znam iskreno, nisam pametna...jadno dijete roditelji su mu totalni debili!!!

Hvala vam svima, javim što je od svega upalilo.

----------


## Anemona

Nevjerojatno od pedijatra.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Probajte sa Sudocremom, on je čak i jedan od jeftinijih, a nama je stvarno super.

----------


## enna

Sa A-Derma  Dermalibour sam Miji mazala lice kad je imala prištiće od onog čišćenje sa mjesec dana, isto nam preporučila ped. baš joj je bilo jako crveno lice inaće nebi mazala. Pomoglo joj je. Jos sam dobila i testere isto od A-Derme mislim da se zove EXOMEGA, ulje za kupanje i krema za poslije kupanje jer je cila bila crvena i osuta i sve joj je prišlo u roku jednog spavanja, za nevirovat. Nadam se da će sve brzo proći!

----------


## pomikaki

Da i ja napišem svoje, mislim da je najbolje paziti da mu što manje koža dolazi u dodir s kakicom. Pokušaj da ti kaki van pelene ako si u formi za to.

Što se tiče Pampersica, moguće da je Špirek osjetljiviji na neke kemije u njima, pa bi mu možda bolje pasale neke druge jednokratne ili platnene, ali nije sigurno. Osip možeš imati i s platnenima, možda ako ga baš isti čas presvučeš bi se smanjilo. 

Riblja krema je koliko znam ok, mislim da bi to bio moj prvi izbor od kremica. Ali nekom je bolja neka druga, to se razlikuje.

Što se pedijatra tiče, oni su navikli da djeca imaju osip. Sva djeca dok koriste pelene ga imaju svako toliko, bez obzira koliko ih presvlačili. Mislim da će ti i drugi pedijatar reći slično.

Za kraj, najbolja prevencija osipa je svakako bespelenaštvo, i to je jedino što sigurno pomaže.
Kad smo prestali koristiti pelene (platnene) to je bila ogromna promjena na koži. Tek sam onda vidjela koliko je prije koža na guzi bila stalno vlažna i pod kremicama, premda smo mi i kremice većinom izbjegavali. I od onda nam je dovoljna najnormalnija higijena, dakle wc papir, voda i dječji sapun.

----------


## Švrćo

> *Švrčo*, svježe jaje? Najobičnije jaje?


Ma, da. Najobičnije kokošje jaje (bez ljuske, naravno). A to ti barem nije skupo za probati.

Ajde, držite se i da osip prođe što prije. A da ste kao roditelji "nesposobni" - nemoj tako misliti, to je sve tako na početku, a za koji dan ćeš ti nama dijeliti savjete.  :Wink:  Samo glavu gore i da Špirina guza bude čista i super za milijun pusa.  :Smile:

----------


## Boxica

malo OT

*Roza*, dok novorođenće ne dobije svoju zdravstvenu, koristi se zdravstvena iskaznica roditelja preko kojeg će dijete biti prijavljeno na HZZO! tako da bez problema možeš ići kod socijalca...

----------


## n.grace

I nama je jako pomogla A-derma Exomega (doduše, ne za pelenski osip), mala mi je imala užasan, ljuskav i crven osip po rukama sve do lakata, situacija se pogoršavala nakon doticaja s vodom, a nakon 2-3 mazanja ovom kremom (na preporuku naše pedijatrice) je SVE prošlo! Samo ne znam je li to dobar izbor za pelensko područje, možda da ipak priupitaš pedijatra.

Roza, ne znam što bih ti savjetovala u vezi krema, znam da ti ih je dosta, jedino što mislim da bi mu pomoglo je da promijeniš pelene... u alana pelenama moja nikada nije dobila pelenski osip. No, sve ovisi od djeteta do djeteta, svako različito reagira i svakom odgovara nešto drugo.

----------


## kljucic

Potpisujem *bubicu27* i *pomikaki*.
S Leonom sam prošla sve i svakakve kombinacije. Ona je imala baš otvorene rane na guzi. Krenuli smo blažim metodama, ali je na kraju uspjela kombinacija Plimycola, Beloderma i Bivacyna (izmišljotina dr. Richtera). Bolje to nego ju gledat kako se muči i plače ili bolje rečeno urla kod svakog presvlačenja.

----------


## spunky125

parafinsko ulje ili baby puder-nama je to najbrže riješilo probleme, a možda je problem i u pelenama, jer ne pašu svima iste, pa probaj neke 2.koristiti.

----------


## bubica27

Na otvorene ranice nemoj posipat baby puder..možda da odete još kod svoje/njegove pedijatrice?

----------


## vertex

> Što se pedijatra tiče, oni su navikli da djeca imaju osip. Sva djeca dok koriste pelene ga imaju svako toliko, bez obzira koliko ih presvlačili. Mislim da će ti i drugi pedijatar reći slično.


 Uh, čudno mi je skroz ovo što pišeš.
Ovakav osip o kojem piše RozaGroza nikako nije uobičajen i očekivan i vjerojatno mu ima lijeka. Ja sam s njih troje imala sličan slučaj jedino s A. po dolasku iz rodilišta, i on je nestao s pravim lijekom propisanim od pedijatrice nakon pažljivog pregleda osipa. Radilo se o masti protiv gljivica spravljenoj u ljekarni. Nakon toga mu je do kraja pelenskog staža guza bila čista ko sunce, koristili smo jednokratne. D. i M. (zasad) nisu imali nikakvih problema, isto jednokratne.

----------


## Ariana

Promjeni pelene. Anika je imala rane od od bijelih premium pamoers.

----------


## a72

> mazali smo nistatin kremu na guzu.


Ovako je bilo i kod moje cure, stvarno je bio gadan osip i kad vise nista nije pomagalo dali su nam nistatin, i vec sutradan je bilo puno bolje,samo taj jedini put je imala tako gadan osip, sa  ranicama, crvenilom i hrpavom kozom i nas je spasio *nistatin*.
A sada da vas sve pitam, naletila sam slucajno na tekst o *PureLan* kremi za bradavice, i sve najbolje  za tu kremu kod ragada i sl. i na njihovoj stranici pise da je dobra i kod crvenila i osipa na bebinoj guzi, jeste li to probali, i imate li iskustva?  Prirodno, bez hemije itd...

----------


## jelena.O

> UF...posjet pedijatru totalno razočaranje. Kako nam još nije stigla zdravstvena išli smo privatno u polikliniku Helena. Pedijatar je jako drag, ali meni ovaj pregled nikako nije jasan! Guzu skoro da mu nije di pogledao, govori da je to normalno jer je beba i ima kiselkastu stolicu, dao nam uzorke nekih krema da provamo navodno su super, zovu se A-Derma Dermalibour i Uriage 1er Change, neka od vas čula za ove??? I obavio mu je sistematski, govori sve super, navodno več ima 4700, ali vagao ga je sa pelenom pa mislim da ima bar 100 grama manje. Narastao na 54 cm, i to je ukratko to...o guzici smo pričali sve skupa 35 sekundi! Glavno da su nam uredno naplatili, a mi nismo ni "dz" pametniji nego prije. Al ajde, idemo drugoj pedijatrici na redovan pregled za tjedan dana, ako mu do tad ne rješimo sa svim ovim vašim metodama onda ču stvarno tražit neku mega kremu.
> 
> *Švrčo*, svježe jaje? Najobičnije jaje?
> 
> Evo poslala sam muža sa spiskom svega ovog što ste mi napisale...ajme meni mi ćemo bankrotirati, imamo več jedno 10 vrsta krema...a najbolje pali voda i zrak, iako mu je osip već lagano suh, koža hrapava, pa ne znam iskreno, nisam pametna...jadno dijete roditelji su mu totalni debili!!!
> 
> Hvala vam svima, javim što je od svega upalilo.


Pa kod normalnog pedijatra se može ići i prije nego ti stigne kartica, važno je da imaš onaj plavi papir na kojem sve piše o klinji.

----------


## mamitzi

kad je filip došao iz rodilišta guza je bila jako crvena, mislila sam da je pelenski osip, a patronažna je utvrdila da su to gljivice i preporučila nam neku uobičajenu kremu za gljivice. nadam se da je pedijatar odbio tu mogućnost kod vas?

----------


## Peterlin

Već je sve rečeno... ali ipak, svrbe me prsti.

Moj stariji je imao te rane (u pampersicama) i suhu kožu na guzi.

Za nas je bilo rješenje promijeniti vrstu pelena. Ne odgovaraju svakom djetetu svake pelene. Kako li su se zvale one koje su nam bile super... Švedske, ili njihova licenca, ista firma koja radi higijenske uloške. Libero? Osim tih, bila nam je dobra i dm-ova robna marka... ne mogu se više sjetiti a nije ni bitno.

Dakako, najbitnije je ostavljati guzu golu što je dulje bilo moguće. Bili smo pravi polu-pelenaši. Suhu kožu rješavali smo na 2 načina - u vodu za kupanje i pranje guze nekoliko kapi čistog bademovog ulja i sve pet. Prije zamatanja u pelenu, obična Pavlovićeva krema iz ljekarne, ali 5 mm debelo. I često presvlačenje. Moj L je imao skoro 5 kg kad se rodio, jeo je non-stop i imao turbo metabolizam kao u peradi, nisam ga smjela ostaviti ukakanog ni 3 sekunde, a presvlačila ne znam ni sama koliko puta.

S mlađim sam bila pametnija i s više iskustva. Nije nas sustiglo gotovo ništa od toga, iako je rođen ranije i bio upola lakši. 

Btw. ako su gljivice - onda ih se teško može riješiti bez nekog antimikotika (dosta su ih nabrojile cure: nistatin, plymicol, rojazol...sve dostupno u ljekarni, ali se treba držati uputa) AKo se nasadi bakterija - betrion. To sam zatrebala samo jednom u 3 godine pelena, ali treba spomenuti. 

Sretno!

----------


## kljucic

> A sada da vas sve pitam, naletila sam slucajno na tekst o *PureLan* kremi za bradavice, i sve najbolje  za tu kremu kod ragada i sl. i na njihovoj stranici pise da je dobra i kod crvenila i osipa na bebinoj guzi, jeste li to probali, i imate li iskustva?  Prirodno, bez hemije itd...


Mene je Purelan spasio od ragada. A kasnije sam ga znala u tankom sloju nanijeti na D. obraze kad bi išli po ovoj cičoj zimi van. To mu je pomoglo i da mu brže prođe crvenilo na obrazima od onog čišćenja. A mažem ga i na svoje preispucale pete i funkcionira savršeno. Sa guzom nismo imali problema, ali mislim da je bitno ustanoviti uzrok crvenila i osipa - da li su gljivice, bakterija ili samo iritacija. Onda se može krenuti u liječenje.

----------


## vertex

Evo ja ću još nadopuniti da se u našem slučaju također radilo o gljivicama s kojima smo stigli iz rodilišta, ali nistatin nije pomagao (već je patronažna prepoznala gljivice i to preporučila). Pomogao je "friško spravljeni" antimikotik koji je propisala pedijatrica nakon pregleda.
Da napomenem, nakon toga uopće nije imao osjetljivu kožu. Mogao je nositi bilo koje pelene, i nije bio problem ako je pelena prljava neko vrijeme.

----------


## twin

najbolji savjet koji mi je pomogao kod par pelenskih osipa je da na čistu guzu staviš vatu namočenu u fiziološku. to izvlači crvenilo. malo je ružan feeling da je beba odmah u mokrom, ali one ionako stalno piške. to me je rekla glavna patronažna sestra i svaki put mi je pomoglo.

----------


## GrgurovaMama

ja ću samo sugerirati- pogledaj mu jezik...tako je i moj G imao užasan osip pa se ispostavilo da je soor na jeziku a od njega nastanu gljivice i u području guze i prepona...nakon toga prenio meni na cike i ne želim se ni prisječati te boli...
u svakom slučaju kod pedijatra na pregled jer moja čim je maknula pelenu rekla je da su gljivice, bez puno filozofiranja...nije to ništa neuobičajeno..

----------


## RozaGroza

Hvala vam cure, puno mi pomažu vaša iskustva, bar sljedeći tjedan na pregledu kod "obične" pedijatrice znam što imam pitat! A ovaj pedijatar nije spomenuo gljivice, iako taj njegov blitz pogled na Špirovu guzu i nije bio Bog zna što detaljan da bi išta ustvrdio. Nije mi čak rekao ni da pazim što jedem, nego kao normalno je, kakica je kiselkasta (navodno je to normalno kod malih beba) puno jede i puno kaki pa je osip neizbježan! (whatever)
Sad mažemo sa tom Adermom i sa sprejem iste marke...navodno je to ludilo i pomaže, ali evo, ne mogu reč da primječujem pomak od prekjučer. Iako nočas je dosta spavao, budio se 2 puta na hranjenje i presvlačenje, i to bezbolnog  plača nego samo nekim laganim kenkanjem.

Pelene smo koristili Babylove, a prije par dana tek prešli na te neke extradry pampers, tako da ne mislim da je od njih, a i dalje ga nakon svake kakice i piškenja peremo pod vodu, sušimo mu guzu na zraku...dnevno ga presvučemo barem 10-12 puta a dosta vremena je i gol.

Uh brišem evo plače za "mljekolino"  :Smile: 
Provat ču još danas sa ovom kremom i sprejem ako baš ništa ne bude bolje, krečem dalje, možda ova kupka sa jajem što i je Švrćo napisala...
Hvala cure!

----------


## katajina

Mi smo se dugo, dugo borili sa crvenilom i ranicama po guzi ali je moja već imala preko 1 god.
Vlažne maramice nisu dolazile u obzir već smo je čistili blazinicama ( za skidanje šminke, one veće, četvrtaste iz DM-a ) malo natopljenim vodom i nekim Chicco mlijekom za čišćenje beba.
Zamislite da lagano prelazite blazinicom po guzi djeteta a ono ostaju krvavi tračci.
Prošli smo i terapiju kortikosteroidima, Mustelu, Plimycol, Riblju mast....( tada nije bilo ove A-derme, tek se počela pojavljivati ).
Na kraju nam je najviše pomogla Desitin mast ( mislim da je više nema za nabaviti ). To je ustvari gusta cinkova pasta kombinirana s ribljim uljem.
Kad je nestalo Desitina ja sam sama miješala riblju mast sa cinkovom pastom. Znala sam je nekad poprskati i termalnom vodom.
Bilo je dugotrajno i išlo je poooolako, ustraj malo duže s terapijom a kupku s jajem svakako možeš primjeniti.
Evo jedan  :Kiss:  za Špirekovu guzu

----------


## sis

Već si sve pročitala, ali nije naodmet dodati.
Mi smo platnenopelenaši pa pelene isključujemo kao problem (peru se u malo deterdženta, ispiru se dva puta). Guzu peremo kamilicom. 
Prije dva dana smo se čistili vlažnim maramicama - guza je postala žarko crvena. Vratili smo se na kamilicu, sve se smirilo za par sati.

----------


## Ivana2604

Ja bih potpisala ispiranje u fiziološkoj kod mijenjanja pelena, a od krema nama je pomogao sudocrem ali dobro razmazan da ne ostane bijeli trag ( a imali smo ojedinu koja je dugo poslije toga ostala kao lagani ožiljak). Kad je imala kiselu kakicu presvlačenje je moralo biti brzinom svjetlosti.

----------


## renci

RozaGroza- pazi da s tim čestim mjenjanjem tretmana ne napraviš još goru stvar. Večina kozmetičara i med. radnika će uvijek reči da je svakoj kremi potrebno par dana da djeluje i pokaže se da li je učinkovita, odnosno ako ne napraviš pauzu od barem 72 sata od kreme do kreme ne možeš očekivati da maksimalno dobro djeluje. Iako ti je teško gledati crvenilo i rane na njegovoj guzi, kod tako male bebe vrlo često najbolje je ostaviti bez ikakvog tretiranja, samo pranje vodom i sušenje mekom krpicom ili na zraku i što prije ako možeš pređi ili na platnene pelene ili barem dok se to ne smiri motaj ga samo u tetra pelenu.
Baš mi je žao što se takvo što događa, i moja Tonka je imala problema s kožom u prvih mjesec dana i sjećam se te nemoći i tuge koja me mučila.
Kod nje je stvarno prošlo samo od sebe.

----------


## RozaGroza

Hvala Renci...evo mažemo sa Uriage 1er Change več nekoliko dana i ćini se da ona djeluje, ide sporo ali vidim da je bolje. 
I dalje je pranje pod vodu nakon svakog presvlačenja, mjenjamo ga svako 2 sata, i tako nekako guramo. Suši se i na zraku, ali sad je nekako jako hladno pa me je strah previše ga držat golišavog.

Javim kako napredujemo...

----------


## RozaGroza

Nažalost nakon par dana poboljšanja, jučer se osip vratio gori nego ikad. Nadala sam se da če pranje vodom nakon svake nužde i ova Uriage krema pomoći, ali ništa od toga, pa smo od jučer ujutro na metodi, pranje vodom i gola guza cijeli dan i noć. Moram priznat da mu nije ništa bolje nakon cijelog dana i noći toga, al bar manje plače i mirno je spavao. 
Jel neka od vas zna neke trikove kod tog gologuzstva, jer mi smo ga stavili s nama u krevet, ispod njega smo stavili onu kao "mokru" plahtu koja mu inače stoji na madracu od krevetića, na to tetru, njega omotali samo švedskom i to jako labavo, i pokrili ga, svejedno smo i mm i ja i krevet i Špiro bili popiškeni i pokakani. A mjenjali smo ga nočas jedno 20 puta, svaki prdac i mi njega pod vodu, sušili lagano fenom na onom najslabijem programu koji puše samo mlako, svaki put nova švedska i tako do jutra, mali je pola toga prespavao, budio se samo 2 puta na dojenje.

Jel postoji neki trik kako da ga držimo gologuzog a da u jutro nemamo cijelu kantu punu tetri i švedskih, popiškenih čarapica i benkica, čak smo potrošili i njegov poplun i 2 dekice....totalno smo početnici!

Hvala cure...puno mi pomažu vaši savjeti!

----------


## kovrčava

Roza, mislim da je najbolje odmah sada kod pedijatra, preporučam ti dr. Lovrić u Runjaninovoj, ne znam koliko ti je to blizu! Nemoj se više mučiti i sebe i njega, da se situacija nebi jako pogoršala, temperatura i sl. Sretno :Heart:  .  Držite se....... :Smile:

----------


## frost

Roza, meni je pedijatar bio potpuno bzv u DZ i preporucio koritikostereoid ako pantenol-bepanthen ne pomogne.

ja sam znala da ima soor uz pomoc saveta sa ovog foruma

uz pomoc drugog pedijatra je to i dijagnostikovano, toliko o pedijatrima.

nistatin oralno njemu, mazanje mojih bradavica, i nistatin krema i sve je otislo

ja ti ne mogu opisati kakve je rane imao na guzi a ona prva pedijatrica je odbijala da me saslusa da to moze biti soor.
a isto kao i spiri, pantenol je malkice pomogao i onda se rana jos sirila i bila grozna. crvena kao govedja snicla.. zive rane.
sva sreca pa on nije pokazivao znake da ga to strasno boli. imao je tako jake grceve da je valjda ta rana bila sitnica za njega.

uglavnom. gljivice su bile.

mi smo platneni pelenasi od pocetka.
i da, pranje guze posle svakog kakanja a to je bilo svako mnenjanje pelena jer je imao strasne grceve i kakio je non stop

----------


## frost

uh, da ne zaboravim.
u tom tretmanu bilo je obavezno i posle svakog menjanja pelenica a to je bilo cesto. pranje guze i mazanje stapicem za usi natopljenim u eozin rastvor. to imas u svakoj apoteci, jeftino je jako i nije opasno.
crvena tecnost, jako boji sve oko tebe, ali pere se da ne brines.
to se maze samo na ranu.

kad je sve proslo, mazali smo mladu kozicu pavlovicevom iz apoteke, samo dok je bila tako mlada kozica, osetljiva.

sada ne koristimo vise kremice.

par puta kad se nesto pojavi, macnemo pavlovicevu, ali to je lepa i zdrava guza sada, ja sam mislila da nikada nece imati normalnu guzu koliko je to sve strasno bilo.

roza, veruj mi , nikakve kreme, ne bacaj pare. lecite gljivice. 
to je od tvoje kandide, tako je i nama bilo + sto su mu dali i antibiotik dok je bio na fototerapiji pa su mu unistili svu crevnu floru i zato je tako propatio i sa grcevima i sa guzom

----------


## frost

izvinjavam se, sve se prisecam pa pisem tri posta za redom
guzu smo susili fenom, ali ne toplim neko hladnim zrakom.
to hladno nije tako hladno, to je isto mlako.
da je sto manje gnjavimo i gulimo brisuci

----------


## Marsupilami

Joooj Roza draga, sada tek vidim ovo  :Love: 
U svakom slucaju osip se vuce predugo i preuporno a da bi ga mogle rijesiti samo kremice protiv gljivica ili ranica.

Moj najmladji je osjetljive guze tako da sam pelenske osipe doktorirala i na sami pogled znam da li ce nam pomoci kremice protiv gljivica ili ne  :Grin: 

Na kraju smo dosli do jednog recepta koji cuvamo ko' oko u glavi i kada nas uhvate takvi problemi imamo ga spremnog.
Radi se o kombinaciji antibakterijske kreme, kortikosteroida i kreme za dermatitis umjesanih u belobazu.
Znam da zvuci straaasno, ali s obzirom da je dovoljno mazati svega 2 do maksimalno 3 dana vjeruj mi spasit cete se.

Probajte pitati pedijatricu, Spiro je mali, mjesavina se moze prilagoditi i pedijatrica bi trebala znati koje kremice su za njega ok.

Ljubni mi malog junaka  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Nažalost nakon par dana poboljšanja, jučer se osip vratio gori nego ikad. Nadala sam se da če pranje vodom nakon svake nužde i ova Uriage krema pomoći, ali ništa od toga, pa smo od jučer ujutro na metodi, pranje vodom i gola guza cijeli dan i noć. Moram priznat da mu nije ništa bolje nakon cijelog dana i noći toga, al bar manje plače i mirno je spavao. 
> Jel neka od vas zna neke trikove kod tog gologuzstva, jer mi smo ga stavili s nama u krevet, ispod njega smo stavili onu kao "mokru" plahtu koja mu inače stoji na madracu od krevetića, na to tetru, njega omotali samo švedskom i to jako labavo, i pokrili ga, svejedno smo i mm i ja i krevet i Špiro bili popiškeni i pokakani. A mjenjali smo ga nočas jedno 20 puta, svaki prdac i mi njega pod vodu, sušili lagano fenom na onom najslabijem programu koji puše samo mlako, svaki put nova švedska i tako do jutra, mali je pola toga prespavao, budio se samo 2 puta na dojenje.
> 
> Jel postoji neki trik kako da ga držimo gologuzog a da u jutro nemamo cijelu kantu punu tetri i švedskih, popiškenih čarapica i benkica, čak smo potrošili i njegov poplun i 2 dekice....totalno smo početnici!
> 
> Hvala cure...puno mi pomažu vaši savjeti!


Draga Roza, ako osip nije prošao uz ovako dobru higijenu i lutanje guze, onda neće proći sam od sebe. Ovo, kako opisuješ vašu situaciju, mi najviše sliči na soor. I inače je to najčešći uzrok pel. osipa. Rekla bih da je 90% šanse da je soor, a ako je tako, on bez problema problema prolazi uz mast Daktarin / Rojazol. No, tu mast bi ti ipak morao propisati pedijatar, nakon pregleda. Ne sjećam se sada, mislim da ne ide bez recepta.

Ne znam jeste li već odabrali pedijatra, niti u kom ste dijelu grada. Na pp ti mogu poslati broj naše predivne pedice. Možda bi i nama stvar s crvenom guzom eskalirala, da nismo morali dolaziti pedijatrici na lapizaciju pupka, pa je ona primijetila crvenilo na guzi. Dala mast, i prošlo je.

Da li se radi o sooru, možeš djelomično provjeriti i sama. Ima li maleni bijele naslage na jeziku / u usnoj šupljini? Prducka li često? Osjećaš li neko probadanje u bradavicama? 
Ovdje ti je tekst, samo što je u tekstu naglasak na usnoj šupljini djeteta i majčinim dojkama.

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=111&Show=1509

Sretno! :Kiss:

----------


## srecica

Malo OT, ukoliko jos nemate njegovu zdravstvenu knjizicu ides kod odabranog pedijatra sa svojom ili sa onim plavim papirom prijave od HZZO, jednako vrijedi kao i iskaznica.
Mi smo isli na moju gotovo prva dva mjeseca zivota.

----------


## makita

Nemojte bankrotiravat  :Kiss: 
Nek pođe TM u ljekarnu i  uz  :Smile:  traži uzorke kremica za crvenu guzu. Ne uspije li u 1. nek pođe u 2. ljekarnu. 
I potpis na Sudocrem. Mislim da sam ga uzimala u dm-u.

P.S. želim ti brz oporavak, i malcu naravno

----------


## RozaGroza

Hvala cure  :Kiss: 

Meni sve to izgleda kao Soor, ne mogu vjerovat da glupi pedijatar nije ni provjerio njegovu usnu šupljinu!!! A ja još gluplja da nisam doznala više o tome nego smo došli u pedijatra ko bedaci, nismo  pojma imali o ničemu! Još čekamo patronažnu pa ćemo je pitat, al brijem da idemo u pedijatra i to u Runjaninovu jer nam je to blizu. 
Inače on ima te bjele točkice (naslage) na jeziku, provala sam obrisati i ne ide dole, usna šupljina mu je blago sluzava od tog bijelog, svako malo se nateže i prducka, ima jake grčeve...a ja sam imala regadu na početku dojenja, pa ne znam jesam mu tako mogla prenjet to? Tada još nismo imali problema sa guzom al je u jednom navratu potegao iz moje bradavice krvi pa je bljuckao sukrvicu. Inače e bradavice kod dojenjea ne bole, jes ova jedna u početku kad mi je i napravio tu ranicu...ponekad osjetim nekakav osječaj ježenja u bradavicama, ali to je višeneka reakcija na njihovo kručenje nakon dojenja. Plus često mi znaju procuriti, ne znam jel to ima ikakve veze? A kad ga dojim na jednu, druga obavezno curi...

A sad ćemo vidjet sve, još patronažna nije došla, valjda neče zaboravit!

----------


## pomikaki

> ...a ja sam imala regadu na početku dojenja, pa ne znam jesam mu tako mogla prenjet to? Tada još nismo imali problema sa guzom al je u jednom navratu potegao iz moje bradavice krvi pa je bljuckao sukrvicu. Inače e bradavice kod dojenjea ne bole, jes ova jedna u početku kad mi je i napravio tu ranicu...ponekad osjetim nekakav osječaj ježenja u bradavicama, ali to je višeneka reakcija na njihovo kručenje nakon dojenja. Plus često mi znaju procuriti, ne znam jel to ima ikakve veze? A kad ga dojim na jednu, druga obavezno curi...


Ovo sve ne bi trebali biti simptomi soora.
Ragade nastaju koliko znam zbog krivog položaja na dojci, a ostalo je normalno, pogotovo u prvim mjesecima dojenja.

Ali svakako pitaj patronažnu i/ili pedijatricu da provjeri te naslage u ustima. Inače naslage mogu biti samo od mlijeka, nije nužno da ima soor. U svakom slučaju to sve malo predugo traje.

Za bespelenašenje trebali bi pokušati pratiti njegove znakove kad se sprema piškiti ili kakati. Obično se djeca malo umire, ili se počnu meškoljiti, ispuštaju neke zvukove i slično. Pogledaj malo na bespelenaški podforum.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Hvala cure 
> Meni sve to izgleda kao Soor, ne mogu vjerovat da glupi pedijatar nije ni provjerio njegovu usnu šupljinu!!! !


E, moja Roza, velika ti je razlika od jednog pedijatra do drugog. Zato sam ti i spomenula našu, jer je žena super. I prodojeća. Mi smo ti u zapadnom dijelu grada, a pretpostavljam da ionako idete autom.



> A ja još gluplja da nisam doznala više o tome nego smo došli u pedijatra ko bedaci, nismo pojma imali o ničemu!


Nemoj kriviti sebe, pa otkud ćeš znati? 
To bi trebala biti odgovornost pedijatra.



> Još čekamo patronažnu pa ćemo je pitat, al brijem da idemo u pedijatra i to u Runjaninovu jer nam je to blizu. Inače on ima te bjele točkice (naslage) na jeziku, provala sam obrisati i ne ide dole, usna šupljina mu je blago sluzava od tog bijelog, svako malo se nateže i prducka, ima jake grčeve...


Onda nema sumnje da je soor (mliječac), a on ti 100% prolazi od onog gela (Daktarin / Rojazol).  :Smile: 



> a ja sam imala regadu na početku dojenja, pa ne znam jesam mu tako mogla prenjet to?


Pa, i bez ragade se prenosi. Gljivice se recimo pojave kod djeteta u ustima, ili na dojci, pa se prenose dojenjem, ili preko izdojenog mlijeka. Mlijeko (majčino ili adapt.) je inače odlična hranjiva podloga za njihov razvoj. Bez brige, samo se maže gel, djetetu na jezik, ali i na dojke, tj. na bradavicu i aureolu (to pedijatri obično zaborave, ili čak i ne znaju!). I guza se, naravno, maže.

E, da. Treba onda izlagati dojke što više zraku, da se posuše poslije podoja. Nisam si ni ja izgledala dostojanstveno u prvim danima, stalno polugola.



> Tada još nismo imali problema sa guzom al je u jednom navratu potegao iz moje bradavice krvi pa je bljuckao sukrvicu.


 Ovo nije problem. Jedino, kad je prisutna ragada, onda gljivice imaju fino skrovište, gdje im je toplo i vlažno.



> Inače e bradavice kod dojenjea ne bole, jes ova jedna u početku kad mi je i napravio tu ranicu...ponekad osjetim nekakav osječaj ježenja u bradavicama, ali to je višeneka reakcija na njihovo kručenje nakon dojenja. Plus često mi znaju procuriti, ne znam jel to ima ikakve veze? A kad ga dojim na jednu, druga obavezno curi...


Super, refleks otpuštanja mlijeka (let down). :Very Happy: 



> A sad ćemo vidjet sve, još patronažna nije došla, valjda neče zaboravit!


Držimo fige!  :Bye:

----------


## kovrčava

Stvarno ti preporučam dr. Renatu Lovrić u Runjaninovoj, predobra i vrlo stručna pedijatrica, puna strpljenja, s,irena, ma mrak!

----------


## RozaGroza

Evo patronažna govori da idemo kod doktorice Grubenski jer je osip zaista jak i predugo ovori da ne misli da je soor jer to bijelo na jeziku je navodno od mljeka, i nema nikakve druge simptome...a ne znam, valjda če pedijatrica imat više korisnih informacija. Vidjet ćemo kakve če nam kreme dati, al rekla mi je homeopatica da uzmem neke perlicekoje rastopim u svom mljeku pa mu dam 3 dana zaredom. Vidjet ču i za to...

*Dutka* patronažna mi je spomenula ovu kombinaciju daktarin i rojazol, kaže da če mi vjerovatno to prepisati. A danas ćemo u ove pedijatrice, al ako je tvoja tako super pliz mi pp-aj njene podatke, mogli bi u nje ići. Svaki savjet dobrodošao, pošto ja nisam iz ZG a mm nije nešto upoznat sa svim tim, uopče nemamo pojma kome da ga vodimo inače.


*Pomi*, neznam kako ču uspjeti pratiti znakove, jer on svaku pelenu malo zakaki pošto sa svakim prdcem izađe malo govanca a prdonja je teški...ali piškenje zato hvatam (slučajno il namjerno)  :Smile:  Ma samo nek mu prođe ovaj osip i odma ču imat više energije angažirat se na tim drugim poljia, nadamo se bespelenašit več za ljeto ko veliki! A mali je totalni prirodnjak, obožava bit gol, mrzi bočice najviše voli jesti sa sise, i MRZI dudu varalicu, dobio ju je u rodilištu, tako ju je s gađenjem ispljunuo da sam ja sva bila ponosna  :Very Happy: 

 Hvala vam još jednom

----------


## Peterlin

Držimo fige i evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da čim prije bude bolje.

Inače, ovo prduckanje je također simptom gljivica (soor se često prije vidi na guzi nego u ustima, a djeci je probavni sustav kratak i obično sve bude zahvaćeno). Bez brige, većina nas je to iskusila. 

Sretno!

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Evo patronažna govori da idemo kod doktorice Grubenski jer je osip zaista jak i predugo


 Pa da.



> ovori da ne misli da je soor jer to bijelo na jeziku je navodno od mljeka, i nema nikakve druge simptome...


Super, valjda nije čitala onaj tekst o sooru.



> a ne znam, valjda če pedijatrica imat više korisnih informacija. Vidjet ćemo kakve če nam kreme dati, al rekla mi je homeopatica da uzmem neke perlicekoje rastopim u svom mljeku pa mu dam 3 dana zaredom. Vidjet ču i za to...


E, sad ne znam smiješ li kombinirati klasičnu med. i homeopatiju. Pitaj prvo homeopaticu za to. Pogotovo s tako malenom bebom treba biti oprezan.



> *Dutka* patronažna mi je spomenula ovu kombinaciju daktarin i rojazol, kaže da če mi vjerovatno to prepisati


 Daje se ili Daktarin ili Rojazol, da ne bi bilo zabune. 



> A danas ćemo u ove pedijatrice, al ako je tvoja tako super pliz mi pp-aj njene podatke, mogli bi u nje ići. Svaki savjet dobrodošao, pošto ja nisam iz ZG a mm nije nešto upoznat sa svim tim, uopče nemamo pojma kome da ga vodimo inače.


Imaš pp. :Smile: 



> A mali je totalni prirodnjak, obožava bit gol, mrzi bočice najviše voli jesti sa sise, i MRZI dudu varalicu, dobio ju je u rodilištu, tako ju je s gađenjem ispljunuo da sam ja sva bila ponosna


 :Very Happy: 
Ajde, i držimo fige da se konačno riješite tog osipa.
 :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

I moja je imala dugo naslage na jeziku i to sam pokazivala i patronažnoj i dvijema pedijatricama i sve su me uvjeravale da to nije soor, tek me ova druga pedica malo smirila kad mi je objasnila da će to nestati kad počne jesti više krute hrane. Tako je i bilo. Sve do godinu dana je imala naslage na jeziku koje se baš nisu dale skinuti trljanjem, što se obično navodi kao znak soora, ali nisu bile točkaste.

Ali  to prduckanje je i meni malo čudno, koliko se sjećam s mjesec dana bi već trebao kakati jednom dnevno ili još rjeđe  :Undecided:  . Spomeni svakako pedijatrici na pregledu.

Za bespelenašenje, nije da te ja nagovaram  :Smile:  ti samo slijedi svoj i njegov ritam. Ali ako već hvataš pišanje, kakanje ćeš hvatati još puno lakše kad se malo ustali.

----------


## dani1

Draga roza i meni se čini da od isprobavanja kojekakvih krema nikakve koristi već možda samo šteta jer to stvarno dugo traje bez ikakvih pomaka na bolje. Najbolje da odeš kod prvjerenog pedijatra pa što bude trebalo, bude...Negdje sam na forumu pročitala da je jogurt (najobičniji) jako dobar protiv gljivica, pa ako ga voliš da ga probaš piti i izbaci slatko, ako možeš, možda pomogne prije nego budete sigirni da bembo ima ili nema sor. A samo za utjehu s prvim djetetom nisam imala blage veze što je sor i kako izgleda, s drugim sam sumnjala, ali nisam bila 100 % sigurna. Tek kod trečeg sam ga skužila odmah.

----------


## RozaGroza

Evo nas sa mogu reći zaista pravog pedijatrijskog pregleda, bili smo sa doktoricom čak cijelih sat vremena. Isključila je soor kao opciju jer to što sam ja vidila na jeziku je od mljeka, i nije baš da se vidi (to sam ja više umislila nego vidjela)...rekla je da su na guzi nastale ojedotine od gljivica, i dala nam je Gentianaviolett sol 1% da stavljamos ujutro i navečer na ojedena mjesta, a preko toga mazat debeli sloj kreme. Naručeni smo opet u srijedu da pregleda guzu i vidi jeli prošlo il bar krenulo na bolje. Stvarno se nadam da je ovo zadnje što pokušavamo...valjda če upalit. Inače ova tekučina je skroz ljubičasta, i več smo se pobojali i Špiro i mi...al ajde, navodno je to super za ojedotine, we'll see...

Mali super napreduje, na samo mom mljeku je u 3 tjedna dobio 750 grama i sad ima 4850 i 56 cm  :Very Happy:   Doktorica govori da je to baš kako treba.

Pusa

----------


## bubica27

Eto super! Samo radi po uputama i bit će sve za dan dva kako treba i zaboravit ćete na muke  :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

Ma kako 'samo' na tvom mlijeku?!  :Smile:   Pa ono je sve!  :Heart: 

Uživajte, držim fige za guzu!

----------


## frost

i mi smo mazali eozin. ne brini skidaju se fleke sa svega.
i mojoj bebi ne bi niko detektovao soor po ustima, ali ga je definitivno imao.
i grcevi su bili jaci i tezi od toga.
probajte tako, pa idite na kontrolu kako ste vec dogovorili i kad imate poverenja u tu dr
mi smo odmah nistatin oralno, eozin 1% i nistatin krem i nestalo je kao carobnim stapicem!
uz to sve smo mu davali i probiotik.
mozes mu dati probiotik i zbog grceva i cestig eksplozivnog kakanja.

ljubi spiru i super je napredovao!!! bravo za vas!

----------


## Anemona

Super da ste konačno dobili odgovarajuću terapiju.  :Very Happy:

----------


## RozaGroza

A eto iskreno se nadam da to bude djelovalo. On je nočas spavao kao mala beba  :Grin:  Čak sam ga morala buditi nakon puna 4 sata sna na hranjenje, sisao je jedno 10 minuta, i zaspao opet, i potegnuo 2.5 sata...
Ako do Srijede ne bude bolje ne znam da li da inzistiram na terapiji za Soor...al ajde dat ču šansu ovim kapima. Več sam sve pobojala i prematalicu, i robicu, njegove nogice...a prsti su mi "slikarski"...

Ps: malo je OT al dala mi je PlivitD da mu kapam 4 kapi svako jutro. I jutros ja njemu kapnula drito u usta, a onda pročitala da moram rastopit u žličici mljeka. Ne sječam se koje mi je upute ona dala - zapravo mm i ja se sječamo 2 različitih uputa  :Rolling Eyes:  pa me zanima jel ovako "na suho" mogu davat kapi il baš moram rastopit u nečem?

----------


## Arijana

> Ps: malo je OT al dala mi je PlivitD da mu kapam 4 kapi svako jutro. I jutros ja njemu kapnula drito u usta, a onda pročitala da moram rastopit u žličici mljeka. Ne sječam se koje mi je upute ona dala - zapravo mm i ja se sječamo 2 različitih uputa  pa me zanima jel ovako "na suho" mogu davat kapi il baš moram rastopit u nečem?


Vjerovatno ih moraš razblažit jer su stvarno groznog okusa, jesi ih provala?
Ja sam mojima davala pola te doze (2 kapi), a onda sam prestala nakon mjesec - kčeri, a nakon 2 dana - sinu.
Moji su rođeni na početku zime, a sad evo ide proljeće (valjda, konačno :Rolling Eyes: ) pa mi se čini da ti je tih 4 kapi too much.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Evo nas sa mogu reći zaista pravog pedijatrijskog pregleda, bili smo sa doktoricom čak cijelih sat vremena.


 :Very Happy: 



> Isključila je soor kao opciju jer to što sam ja vidila na jeziku je od mljeka, i nije baš da se vidi (to sam ja više umislila nego vidjela)...rekla je da su na guzi nastale ojedotine od gljivica, i dala nam je Gentianaviolett sol 1% da stavljamos ujutro i navečer na ojedena mjesta, a preko toga mazat debeli sloj kreme. Naručeni smo opet u srijedu da pregleda guzu i vidi jeli prošlo il bar krenulo na bolje. Stvarno se nadam da je ovo zadnje što pokušavamo...valjda če upalit. Inače ova tekučina je skroz ljubičasta, i več smo se pobojali i Špiro i mi...al ajde, navodno je to super za ojedotine, we'll see...


Vjerujem da će pomoći.



> Mali super napreduje, na samo mom mljeku je u 3 tjedna dobio 750 grama i sad ima 4850 i 56 cm  Doktorica govori da je to baš kako treba.
> Pusa


 :Very Happy:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> A eto iskreno se nadam da to bude djelovalo. On je nočas spavao kao mala beba  Čak sam ga morala buditi nakon puna 4 sata sna na hranjenje, sisao je jedno 10 minuta, i zaspao opet, i potegnuo 2.5 sata...


 :Love: 



> Ako do Srijede ne bude bolje ne znam da li da inzistiram na terapiji za Soor...al ajde dat ču šansu ovim kapima. Več sam sve pobojala i prematalicu, i robicu, njegove nogice...a prsti su mi "slikarski"...


 Dobro, ako nije soor, nije... Možda ova otopina suzbija i više vrsta gljivica.
No, ako osim na ojedinama ne bude poboljšanja, ja bih pokušala s Daktarinom.



> Ps: malo je OT al dala mi je PlivitD da mu kapam 4 kapi svako jutro. I jutros ja njemu kapnula drito u usta, a onda pročitala da moram rastopit u žličici mljeka. Ne sječam se koje mi je upute ona dala - zapravo mm i ja se sječamo 2 različitih uputa  pa me zanima jel ovako "na suho" mogu davat kapi il baš moram rastopit u nečem?


Nama nije rečeno da otapamo u čemu, pa nismo otapali. Probala sam kakti otopiti sebi, jer sam čitala da neki otapaju, i okus nije ništa bolji, samo dobiješ veću količinu. :Undecided:

----------


## enela

Što se tiče kapi D vitamina. Ne sjećam se koliko sam kapi davala, ali znam da ih nisam ničim razrijedila. Nakapala sam u žličicu i izlijala u usta. Ako ti je pedijatrica rekla 4 kapi (a rekla si da ga je detaljno pregledala, znači da je ok) ne vidim razlog da tako i ne napraviš. Ionako od tih 4 kapi u ustima će završiti 2 ili 3 (malo na žličici, malo ispljune...) Držim fige da se guza čim prije smiri.

----------


## misliteljica

D vitamin zbilja nije problem davati, moj ga pije direktno iz žličice...pročitala sam neka istraživanja o nedavanju vitamina D i zbilja nema smisla da se riskira rijetkost kostiju za tih par kapi dnevno. D vitamin je jako bitan i za zatvaranje fontanele, pa se po veličini otvora daje i doza, moj je pio 2 kapi...ima 11 mj, fontanela se još nije do kraja zatvorila, dakle, nije bilo pretjerivanje.

----------


## frost

ja to nikada nisam dala bebi. bas cu da vidim na kontroli kakva je fontanela pa javim.

----------


## puntica

> D vitamin je jako bitan i za zatvaranje fontanele, pa se po veličini otvora daje i doza, moj je pio 2 kapi...ima 11 mj, fontanela se još nije do kraja zatvorila, dakle, nije bilo pretjerivanje.


 to ovisi o pedijatru. naša svima propisuje 5 kapi. tako je i nama. iako se keksićki fontanela zatvorila jako rano, doktorica se čudila i rekla da možda nije bila potrebna tolika doza  :Rolling Eyes: 

a ja sam joj d vitamin dala možda 2 puta  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/102...ight=D+vitamin evo malo o vitaminu D, bilo je toga sigurno još ali za sad mi ne izlazi iz pretražnika.
Ukratko: neki daju jer kažu bolje to nego eventualni rahitis, neki ne daju i kažu bolje svaki dan malo na sunce, ja sam davala u prosjeku svaki treći dan i to na jedvite jade, i bilo je slučajeva po forumu kad su roditelji zaključili da se od tih kapi pojačaju dojenački grčevi.

----------


## Anemona

Mi imamo doma točan primjer djelovanja vitamina D na fontanelu - odnosno u našem slučaju - nedjelovanja.
Imamo dvije bebe u kući, razlika u starosti 3 tjedna.
Beba br. 1, nije nikad pila D kapi - fontanela se zatvorila več sa 6 mjeseci 
Beba br. 2, pila redovno D kapi, točno po dogovoru s dr. - fontanela se zatvorila s 2 godine. Ja sam pitala dr. kad nam je ukinuo D kapi, da li bi trebalo piti i dalje s obzirom da se fontanela nije zatvorila, rekao je da ne, da to nema veze jedno s drugim.

----------


## RozaGroza

Ja ne znam više što napraviti, isprobala sam sve kreme i kremice, metode, sad smo provali i ovo što nam je dala doktorica, ojedotine, tj. rane na guzi su mu iste ako ne i još gore, to ga dosta boli i sav je jadan, ako mu stavimo pelenu (pedijatrica je rekla ove ljubičaste kapi, na njih puno puno masne kreme i pampers) onda vidim da ga muči, pecka itd. Jedino kad je miram je gol (samo lagano omotan švedskom pelenom). Tako je bio jučer po danu i nočas, spavao je s nama u krevetu i jadničak se naspavao mislim da je bio užasno umoran.
Totalno sam nemočna, i iskreno najradije bi joj rekla da mi da te stereoide samo da mu ovo prođe. Ovo je več 3 tjedna muke, možda i više, ne sječam se.A rane sve gore i gore.
Jeli neka od vas imala iskustva sa ranama na guzi? Baš su crvene, kao da je netko sastrugao svu kožu sa guze do mesa. Več i mene pomalo plaši izgled toga, a inače stvarno nisam paničarka. Jel te kreme sa kortiko stereoidima mogu pomoči kod tako več otvorenih rana?

----------


## RozaGroza

Ps: pratimo mu usnu šupljinu radi soora, i ne čini mi se da ima ikakvih promjena, jezik je roz, nema bijelih točkica po usnoj šupljini...ne znam dal soor ima još kakve simptome koji su vidljivi osim tog bjelila u ustima?

----------


## Anemona

RozaGoza, nazovi pedijatricu, reci joj to što si i tu napisala. Kakvo je stanje, da promjena nema, da ide na gore, da je beba nervozna, da ga boli,... i ona će ti reče da li može promijeniti kremu, ako može napisati će ti recept i gotovo. TM ili netko drugi podigne kremu, vjerojatno nečete trebati ni dolaziti s bebom.
Zašto ne pitaš pedijatricu?
Tvoje dijete je u pitanju, nemoj misliti na to da li si im dosadna ili naporna, njima je posao da ti pomognu.

----------


## RozaGroza

A radi popodne tek, pa sam nekako došla tu prvo po malo utjehe  :Wink: 
Svakako je zovem kasnije a i imamo pregled dogovoren za sutra u 12.00, iako sumnjam da ču čekat toliko, budem ga vodila popodne...

Sve dok ga držimo u platnu, i ispiremo svako 20-30 minuta, miran je...ali rane su dizaster...imam feeling da je od ovog što mi je dala samo još gore.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Jel te kreme sa kortiko stereoidima mogu pomoči kod tako več otvorenih rana?


Rozice, potrazi malo vise moj post, one ne da ce vam pomoci nego su JEDINO sto u ovakvim slucajevima pomaze.
Nemojte se vise muciti, odi do doktorice s njim  :Kiss:

----------


## mikka

k. je imala takvu vrstu proljeva koja jede guzicu. jedino rjesenje ti je da se on ne pokaka u pelenu. jel ti znas kada on kaka?

----------


## Švrćo

Roza, a zašto nisi probala kupati u vodi s jajetom.
To te sigurno ništa dodatno ne košta, malca kupaš i tako i tako, a to ZAISTA pomaže. Provjereno, prolaze rane na guzi. I to možeš tako kupati koliko god ti treba, pa i kad prođe (možeš mjesecima, jednom dnevno). I uz to sve možeš mazati nekakve kreme, neće se to pobiti međusobno. I još ga drži takvog golišavog i proći će....

Ajde, drži se i da što prije prođe.

----------


## frost

Roza, pisala sam ti gore, imali smo isti problem
Usna supljina mu je bila cista skroz, zato je prva pedijatrica odbacila soor kao mogucnost. Ipak, imao je soor u donjim partijama digestivnog trakta. Nistatin rastvor oralno i lokalno je jedino pomogoa. Eozin (ili gentijana violet, ista stvar) se stavlja jako malo na stapic za usi i samo se tacka po ostecenim mestima, jer to jako susi kozu. Preko eozina ne ide nikakva kremica dok se ne formira zdrav sloj koze.

----------


## frost

kortizon nisam htela jer kortizon ce pomoci privremeno. mozes ti njemu staviti kortizon da sto pre zaleci rane, to ce mu pomoci, ali ako ne izlecis uzrok nego samo posledicu..docices u situaciju da svako malo mackas koritzonsku kremu

----------


## tajuska

ovo zvuci puno gore nego je mojoj bilo, ali nakon tri tjedna mazanja s kojecim, a od cega je islo malo na bolje, pa puno na gore, bepanthen sve rijesio u jedan dan...

----------


## Anemona

> Roza, a zašto nisi probala kupati u vodi s jajetom.
> To te sigurno ništa dodatno ne košta, malca kupaš i tako i tako, a to ZAISTA pomaže. Provjereno, prolaze rane na guzi. I to možeš tako kupati koliko god ti treba, pa i kad prođe (možeš mjesecima, jednom dnevno). I uz to sve možeš mazati nekakve kreme, neće se to pobiti međusobno. I još ga drži takvog golišavog i proći će....
> 
> Ajde, drži se i da što prije prođe.


Meni ovo s jajetom nikako ne stoji na otvorene rane.

----------


## RozaGroza

Hvala cure na savjetima...
Idem do pedijatrice danas i budem sve pitala, i za kupku s jajetom i za soor i za kortiko...a valjda bude nešto pomoglo. Imam osječaj da jest nešto ozbiljnije od čistog pelenskog osipa, jer i pored super tretmana koji dobija več 3 tjedna (mjenjanje svako 2 sata - a večinu vremena je gol, pranje pod vodu svaki put, trackanje tih krema, sušenje guze fenom) ta guza i dalje grozno izgleda, i ide na gore.

Javim se na raport kad se vratimo,hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## RozaGroza

> ovo zvuci puno gore nego je mojoj bilo, ali nakon tri tjedna mazanja s kojecim, a od cega je islo malo na bolje, pa puno na gore, bepanthen sve rijesio u jedan dan...


Joj da je bar pomogao, mazali smo ga dosta dugo s Bepanthenom, ali nikakvog pomaka s tim nije bilo. Iako moram priznat da je i meni osobno to jedna od dražih krema...

----------


## frost

na sor ne pomaze bephanten, malo smiri, ali ne leci. veruj , sve sam probala.
ajd, javi sta ste uradili! good luck!

----------


## puntica

i mi smo se dugo mučile s tim

niš nije pomoglo

istina, nije bilo baš tako grozno ko vama ali ipak...

Na kraju je pomogao hipermangan s kojim sam ispirala par puta dnevno, nakon 1 dana se upala smirila, a onda par dana poslije je sve bilo ko novo. nikad se nije ponovilo.

i savjet koji nam je paijatar dao, osim hipermangana, je što manje pod vodu jer voda isušuje i iritira kožu koja je i onako preosjetljiva. rekao je da držimo dijete što više bez pelene, a kad se popiški da operemo samo što uže područje oko spolovila, ali ne i rane, pogotovo ne vodom iz špine jer je puna npr. klora. Mi smo prali vatom namočenom u prokuhanu vodu. i obavezno dobro posušiti, ali ne fenom nego mekanom krpicom ili ručnikom (bez omekšivaća, naravno).
ova kombinacija je nama bila pobjednička.

----------


## dutka_lutka

Joj, Roza...  :Love: 



> Hvala cure na savjetima...
> Idem do pedijatrice danas i budem sve pitala, i za kupku s jajetom i za soor i za kortiko...a valjda bude nešto pomoglo.


Ja čak ne bih pedijatrici sugerirala ovo, ili ono. Ako ona ne zna što treba napraviti, bolje da vas pošalje dalje, specijalistu pedijatru dermatologu, koji s takvim stvarima ima više iskustva.
Probali ste onako, nije baš uspjelo, a nije mi baš privlačna opcija da pedijatrica, ako nije sigurna, sada pokušava: hipermangan, ili Daktarin, a pitanje je može li sada na ranu, pa kortikosteroidi... :Unsure:  
Vjerujem da bi se specijalist bolje snašao u ovoj situaciji, onda bi vam trebala uputnica.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> i savjet koji nam je paijatar dao, osim hipermangana, je što manje pod vodu jer voda isušuje i iritira kožu koja je i onako preosjetljiva. rekao je da držimo dijete što više bez pelene, a kad se popiški da operemo samo što uže područje oko spolovila, ali ne i rane, pogotovo ne vodom iz špine jer je puna npr. klora. Mi smo prali vatom namočenom u prokuhanu vodu. i obavezno dobro posušiti, ali ne fenom nego mekanom krpicom ili ručnikom (bez omekšivaća, naravno).
> ova kombinacija je nama bila pobjednička.


I ovo podcrtano mi ima smisla, kad je koža već nadražena.

----------


## Švrćo

> Meni ovo s jajetom nikako ne stoji na otvorene rane.


Svatko ima svoje mišljenje, ali znam sigurno da su takve otvorene rane gdje nije bilo kože na guzi zacijelile jedino u kupki sa svježim jajetom.
Roza je tražila savjet, svi smo mi rekli ono što je najbolje za nas, a na njoj je da proba ili ne.
Najvažnije je da rane zacijele i da sve to Špiri prođe da se jadničak više na pati. Valjda će to uskoro krenuti na bolje bez obzira koju "terapiju" Roza izabrala.

----------


## tajuska

> Joj da je bar pomogao, mazali smo ga dosta dugo s Bepanthenom, ali nikakvog pomaka s tim nije bilo. Iako moram priznat da je i meni osobno to jedna od dražih krema...


mozda stvarno najbolje traziti pedicu uputnicu za djecjeg dermatologa. sigurno postoji nekakva labaratorijska pretraga kojom se moze utvridi jesu gljivice, bakterije ili kaj vec...
drzim fige!

----------


## mikka

kazes da je gol vecinu vremena, a kako kaka, u gace ili ga stavljas nad nesto? mislim, jel mu samo ne prolaze ojedine ili mu je kakica jos uvijek na guzi kad se pokaka?

lakse ce zarasti ako mu guza vise nece dolaziti u dodir s tim kiselim proljevom. 

ako hoces mogu doci do tebe da ti pokazem kako ces ga drzati.

 :Kiss:  za malog slatkisa.

----------


## RozaGroza

Evo došli doma od pedijatrice i privatne posjete dermatologu (stric od rođakovog rođaka - nešto tako). Pedijatrica nam je dala triderm u kombinaciji s ribljim uljem i preko toga sudokrem, a ovaj dermatolog govori da su to več takve rane da ih prvo treba par dana posušiti prije mazanja ičim. Savjetovao mi je držat ga golog i svako 3o minuta stavljati oblog od kamilice. Tako da ćemo to provati sad. Navodno bi kamilica to trebala posušiti kroz 2-3 dana i onda možemo mazati kreme.

Mikka on je uglavnom gol na našem krevetu (ili u rukama), pod njim su nepropusna plahta i 2-3 tetre, po noći je samo lagano omotan švedskom pelenom. Kakicu i pišalinu il hvatamo il se popiški i pokaki po sebi pa ga odmah peremo (jedno od nas je konstantno pored njega). Počela sam hvatat piškenje i kakenje, ali još sam teška početnica. Na što misliš kad kažeš kako ga treba držati? Jel za hvatanje???

Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## a72

o draga moja sto se namuciste svo troje sa tim....hajde valjda sad to upali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mikka

da, da ti pokazem kako da ga drzis u pozi, ako nisi negdje vidla. u pozi se i lakse iskaka, tako da bi mozda mogao i manje puta kakati opcenito. za pisanje i nije tako bitno, to ne nagriza, ali za kakanje svakako. sjecam se kad je k. bila izjedena guza samo oko a. otvora, uzas, mogu si misliti kako je malom jadnicku.

----------


## kovrčava

Roza, moj bebač nije imao problema s guzom, ali je s dva mj. imao takav dermatitis na licu (do krvi), a ja isto nisam kao htjela kortikosteroide, dok nije bilo 5 do 12,  i btw. potrošila oko 800 kn na kremice, kad sam namazala s kortikosteroidima sve nestalo za dva dana, i više nikada nije bilo problema, odnosno držimo stvar pod kontrolom, osjetljivija mu je koža i pridajemo joj više pažnje, ali kortikosteroidi su nas onda spasili!

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Evo došli doma od pedijatrice i privatne posjete dermatologu (stric od rođakovog rođaka - nešto tako).


Ovo za rođaka ste se dobro sjetili. Držim fige da se sada sve sredi, rane se zaliječe, a crvenilo prođe.



> Pedijatrica nam je dala triderm u kombinaciji s ribljim uljem i preko toga sudokrem


A što je rekla, da će od toga sigurno proći? Nadamo se da hoće. Nije vam dala uputnicu za specijalista?



> a ovaj dermatolog govori da su to več takve rane da ih prvo treba par dana posušiti prije mazanja ičim. Savjetovao mi je držat ga golog i svako 3o minuta stavljati oblog od kamilice. Tako da ćemo to provati sad. Navodno bi kamilica to trebala posušiti kroz 2-3 dana i onda možemo mazati kreme.


Roza, je li sada već bolje? 
(Inače, možeš ti probati na pola guze stavljati kako ti je pedijatrica rekla, a na drugu polovicu kako ti je dermatolog rekao, pa ćeš brzo vidjeti tko je u pravu.)

----------


## pomikaki

Roza, ja ti držim fige da prođe što prije, više ne znam što dodati...

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

uh Roza, ja tek sad vidim da vi s ovim veliku muku mučite  :Sad: 

ljubi malu guzu  ~~~~~~~ da prođe već jednom

----------


## RozaGroza

> Roza, je li sada već bolje? 
> (Inače, možeš ti probati na pola guze stavljati kako ti je pedijatrica rekla, a na drugu polovicu kako ti je dermatolog rekao, pa ćeš brzo vidjeti tko je u pravu.)


Evo mi smo od jučer popodne provali ispirat sa kamilicom i mazat mješavinom triderma i jekoderma, uzeli smo i Alana pelene. Crvenilo koje je bilo oko rana je nestalo ali nažalost ojedine iako su se činile da idu na bolje su tu i jednako jake. Sad sam čak pri mjenjanju primjetila da mi ostaje krvi na mokroj gazi, dakle počele su i krvariti.

Idemo kod dermatologice u Klaičevu ujutro...ali užasno me strah sada. Dal sam mu naškodila tridermom? Iako bio je jako miran, i činilo mi se cijeli dan i noč da mu paše. Nije uopče plakao, čak smo išli i u šetnju, bili na kavi u parku, uživao je, smješkao se...i sad pri mjenjanju ta krv.

Isto tako sam primjetila da mu je ugodnije biti u peleni sa kremom nego gol. Kad je gol i ono malo govanca što izađe običnim prdcom mu užasno smeta, a u peleni to sve sklizne preko kreme pa ga valjda ne peče. Nisam sad pametna dal ga držat golog bez obzira ili mu do sutra ujutro još mazat triderm barem da spava dijete?

Hvala vam na pomoći svima...samo se nadam da če mi dermatologica sutra imat što pametno za reći, jer naša pedijatrica nije baš nešto puna znanja, nije mi čak znala ni savjetovat koju pastastu kremu da mažem preko triderma pa smo uzeli sudokrem i mazali to.

----------


## kljucic

*Roza* Triderm je kombinacija kortikosteroida, protugljivičnog i  protubakterijskog sredstva. Slična kombinacija (pisala sam ti ranije) je Leoni pomogla. To bi mu kroz dan, dva trebalo proći. Samo, koliko sam čitala, kortikosteroidi se ne bi smjeli zatvarati u pelenu jer to povećava apsorpciju lijeka  :Undecided:   Ja bih nastavila mazati i držala ga golog.

----------


## RozaGroza

> *Roza* Triderm je kombinacija kortikosteroida, protugljivičnog i  protubakterijskog sredstva. Slična kombinacija (pisala sam ti ranije) je Leoni pomogla. To bi mu kroz dan, dva trebalo proći. Samo, koliko sam čitala, kortikosteroidi se ne bi smjeli zatvarati u pelenu jer to povećava apsorpciju lijeka   Ja bih nastavila mazati i držala ga golog.


 Imaš ideju kako da mu čistim guzu, jer on meni kaki sa svakim prdcem pomalo, a ako ga brišem automatski dižem sloj kreme, a ne znam dal mogu stavljat novi premaz svakiput? Inače mi je držat ga golog jednostavno jer ne stavljam nikakvu kremu.

----------


## Anemona

Sudocrem je za takve situacije idealan, jer se maže doslovno u prozirnom sloju i stvara zaštitni film preko rane. On se koristi i za puno kritičnije situacije, kao što je dekubitus. Njegov taj prozirni sloj štiti ranu od doticaja sa kiselom stolicom. 
Ja bih dala Tridermu 2 dana šansu, mazala bih s njim po preporuci kako je dr. rekao, a u međuvremenu bih mazala Sudocremom, ako treba i nakon svakog kakanja. Mada meni je iskreno čudno, da djetetu sa svakim prdecom izleti malo stolice, ipak je onda vjerojatno soor.

----------


## bubica27

> Nisam sad pametna dal ga držat golog bez obzira ili mu do sutra ujutro još mazat triderm barem da spava dijete?


Namaži mu opet, malo je bolje, ali ne može sve nestati od jednog mazanja

----------


## RozaGroza

> Mada meni je iskreno čudno, da djetetu sa svakim prdecom izleti malo stolice, ipak je onda vjerojatno soor.


I ja se to mislim....a vidjet ćemo sutra što dermatologica kaže. Večeras ćemo još mazat triderm pa što bude.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Evo mi smo od jučer popodne provali ispirat sa kamilicom i mazat mješavinom triderma i jekoderma, uzeli smo i Alana pelene. Crvenilo koje je bilo oko rana je nestalo ali nažalost ojedine iako su se činile da idu na bolje su tu i jednako jake. *Sad sam čak pri mjenjanju primjetila da mi ostaje krvi na mokroj gazi, dakle počele su i krvariti.*
> 
> Idemo kod dermatologice u Klaičevu ujutro...ali užasno me strah sada. Dal sam mu naškodila tridermom? Iako bio je jako miran, i činilo mi se cijeli dan i noč da mu paše. Nije uopče plakao, čak smo išli i u šetnju, bili na kavi u parku, uživao je, smješkao se...i sad pri mjenjanju ta krv.
> 
> Isto tako sam primjetila da mu je ugodnije biti u peleni sa kremom nego gol. Kad je gol i ono malo govanca što izađe običnim prdcom mu užasno smeta, a u peleni to sve sklizne preko kreme pa ga valjda ne peče. Nisam sad pametna dal ga držat golog bez obzira ili mu do sutra ujutro još mazat triderm barem da spava dijete?
> 
> Hvala vam na pomoći svima...samo se nadam da če mi dermatologica sutra imat što pametno za reći, jer naša pedijatrica nije baš nešto puna znanja, nije mi čak znala ni savjetovat koju pastastu kremu da mažem preko triderma pa smo uzeli sudokrem i mazali to.


Draga Roza,
žao mi je što je takva situacija. Krema djeluje na crvenilo, ali je očito preagresivna za ojedine.

Ne želim te plašiti, ali ako ojedine krvare, ja više ne bih čekala, nego odmah u Klaićevu. Stvar je u tome da se na tom mjestu gdje krvari otvara put bakterijama, pa bi, ne daj, Bože, moglo doći do sepse (otrovanja krvi). Nemoj mi zamjeriti što sam ovako otvorena.

Ne znam zašto ste mislili ići ujutro, Klaićeva ti je inače dežurna za djecu od 0-24 h, radnim danom, vikendom i praznikom. S porte te upute na odgovarajući odjel.
Znam zato jer smo mi imali problema sa zarastanjem pupka, i jedne noći pupak je malenoj prokrvario, pa smo morali hitno ići. Ni ne treba ti onda uputnica, oni vas prime i obrade.

Ili ako više ne krvari, pa čekate jutro, ne bih ja do daljnjega stavljala Triderm, to jest tu kombinaciju. Mislim da je od toga prokrvarilo. Dermatolog vam je ionako rekao da pričekate s kremama 2-3 dana.

Držite se, pusa.

----------


## dutka_lutka

U Klaićevoj će vam sigurno pomoći, jer će vas primiti pedijatar, koji je specijalist dermatolog. 
Crvenilo je, kažeš, prošlo, pa vam protubakterijska i protugljvična krema (Triderm) ne treba, sad treba liječiti ojedine, a pogotovo osigurati da ne prokrvare.

Nažalost, kako kažeš, niti ona otopina koju vam je pedica prvo dala nije pomagala za ojedine. Treba onda specijalist reći svoje, sigurna sam da tamo imaju puno iskustva s takvim stvarima.

----------


## RozaGroza

Hvala dutka...mislim da ču mu maknuti triderm i ostaviti samo kremu običnu. Ranice nisu više krvarile, nadam se da če do jutra to još biti OK. Držite nam fige!

----------


## MarijaP

I mojima su ojedine krvarile. Žlica maslinovog ulja u kadu i mazala kantarionovim uljem

----------


## kljucic

> Imaš ideju kako da mu čistim guzu, jer on meni kaki sa svakim prdcem pomalo, a ako ga brišem automatski dižem sloj kreme, a ne znam dal mogu stavljat novi premaz svakiput? Inače mi je držat ga golog jednostavno jer ne stavljam nikakvu kremu.


 Mislim da je ključno da se rješite tih zakakanih prdaca. Da li bi pomoglo da ga staviš u pozu (ono što mikka predlaže) pa da se više isprazni? Ovako http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Port...baby_thumb.jpg
David se skoro svako jutro u toj pozi dobro isprducka jer ga preko noći ne dižem da podriguje pa se prepuni zrakom.
Ideju za čišćenje guze nemam jer je to, nažalost, začarani krug. Leona je imala rane i proljev u isto vrijeme i to je grozna kombinacija. Prala sam običnom vodom i vaticama. "Triderm" (tj. onu kombinaciju krema koja je mijenjala triderm jer nisu imali) sam nanosila samo nekoliko puta dnevno i istovremeno luftala guzu.
Kortikosteroidi iz kreme zacjeljuju rane (zato vjerojatno ranice više nisu krvarile), antibakterijska tvar sprečava infekciju, a antigljivična eventualnu naseljenost gljivicama (ona ljubičasta tekućina je gencijana violet i to je protiv gljivica). Dakle, pokrivena su sva problematična područja.

----------


## frost

Roza, kao da pricas o guzi moje bebe. Soor je to! Svaki prdac izlazila je kakica. Pogledala sam fotke, isti su i stomak imali, naduven tako od gasova.
Necu da ne nagovaram da radis nesto na svoju ruku,  ali Nistatin je lek koji se ne resorbuje dalje od digestivnog trakta. Bezopasan je skroz. Probiotik i nistatin da prestane uzrok. Posledica je ojedena guza koja ce se brze zaleciti onda.
Bas mi je zao te male guze  :Sad: 
Mi smo samo fenom susili + taj crveni rastvor i nistatin kremica.
a prdaca je bilo dok nisu stali grcevi sa 3 meseca. guza se izlecila mnogo pre

----------


## kljucic

*frost* mislim da Nistatina više nema kod nas u prodaji. Barem su meni tako rekli prije godinu dana  :Undecided:  
*roza* možda da ti uvedeš jako puno probiotika u svoju prehranu? Ja sam Leoni davala Probiotik premium, ali ne znam da li ga smiju tako male bebice  :Undecided:

----------


## RozaGroza

A patronaža mi je savjetovala acidofil, al bez problema krenem ja sa probiotikom, ista skoro stvar.
Nego, ne znam jel me oči varaju jer ne spavam več nočima, al ćini mi se sad malo bolje. Iako ja brijem da je to Soor, previše nekako podudarajučih simptoma. Nadam se da če mi dermatologica znat reči više ujutro.
Ključić ja njega dosta često držim u baš toj pozi (ajd možda ne dosta često, al sigurno ga stavim tako 10takputa dnevno, plus nogice mu pritisnemo na trbuh svako previjanje i kao masiramo, uvijek prdne.
Frost, budem svakako pitala sa te kapi za usta.

Hvala vam cure...napišem još ujutro jeli guza stvarno prolazi, kad bude prematanje u 06.

----------


## jantara

Možda jedan mali prijedlog, ja sam većinu kožnih "problema" svoje Jane rješavala eteričnim uljima i bila su uspješna, kod pelenskog osipa, kozica....
Nisam sigurna da li i koja su ulja preporučljiva kod tako male bebe, ali obzirom da bi se eventualno stavila koja kap u xy litara vode mislim da bi bilo ok.
No, da skratim priču, najbolje je nazvati centar cedrus, vjerojatno ste čuli za dr. sc. Stribora Markovića, fitoaromaterapeutu, koji će vam zasigurno znati dati dobar savjet, ulja koja on koristi su isključivo kemotipizirana i  hladno prešana, radi se o Oshadhiju, Pranaromu, pa eto, probajte.
držim fige da sve bude ok sa malim špirom

----------


## sirius

Još jedna preporuka za Stribora. Jako je ozbiljan i oprezan. Evi je pravio kremu za ožiljak nakon operacije tako da zna što smiju bebe . 
Osim toga možeš probati i homeopatiju. Jučer sam čitala svoj priručnik ima dosta o pelnskom osipu, ali obzirom na stanje svakako je  bolje otići nekom homeopatu da odredi točnu remediju.

----------


## ivano2

Nadam se da se situacija popravlja, znam kako je to teško za zaliječiti. Samo jedna preporuka nakon što zaliječite probajte koristiti kremicu Deflamol za svakodnevno mazanje nama ju je preporučio dermatolog (nakon epizode ljubičaste guze od ojedina) i nikad više nismo imali problema sa ojedinama/prištićima. Nisam pročitala sve postove, možda je netko već preporučio tu kremu ali eto stvarno je jako dobra. http://www.pharmatheka-consult.hr/Proizvod.aspx?ID=87

----------


## RozaGroza

A kaže dermatologica nije soor. Obične ojedine, i rekla je da nastavimo sa tridermom 2xdnevno još 3 dana, 3xdnevno Imazol krema a sva ostala presvlačenja Bepanthen mast obilato. Što češče zračiti guzu i ispirat sa fiziološkom svako mjenjanje.
Eto dam toj opciji 3 dana, ako ne upali krečemo sve i ovo nanovo.
Iako, več mu je guza bolje, ali stvarno puževim korakom. Nije taj triderm ulinio neko čudo, al opet pomaže. Glavno je da više ne plače i ne muči ga.

Čula sam za neke homeopatske pripravke u kojima ga kupam, i neke koje uzima oralno. To mi je sljedeči korak.

----------


## Anemona

> A kaže dermatologica nije soor. Obične ojedine, i rekla je da nastavimo sa tridermom 2xdnevno još 3 dana, 3xdnevno Imazol krema a sva ostala presvlačenja Bepanthen mast obilato. Što češče zračiti guzu i ispirat sa fiziološkom svako mjenjanje.
> Eto dam toj opciji 3 dana, ako ne upali krečemo sve i ovo nanovo.
> Iako, več mu je guza bolje, ali stvarno puževim korakom. Nije taj triderm ulinio neko čudo, al opet pomaže. Glavno je da više ne plače i ne muči ga.
> 
> Čula sam za neke homeopatske pripravke u kojima ga kupam, i neke koje uzima oralno. To mi je sljedeči korak.


Ja mislim da vam je ovo čisto ok terapija i da bi stvarno za 3 dana trebalo biti ogromnih pomaka.

----------


## bubica27

> Ja mislim da vam je ovo čisto ok terapija i da bi stvarno za 3 dana trebalo biti ogromnih pomaka.


 Proći će za 3 dana, maži koliko je rekla i idući tjedan ste mirni  :Smile:

----------


## frost

> *frost* mislim da Nistatina više nema kod nas u prodaji. Barem su meni tako rekli prije godinu dana  
> *roza* možda da ti uvedeš jako puno probiotika u svoju prehranu? Ja sam Leoni davala Probiotik premium, ali ne znam da li ga smiju tako male bebice



nisam mislila bas nistatin, to je zavisi od trzista. kod vas sigurno ima nesto istog sastava pod drugim imenom.
kod nas se nistatin proizvodi, zato ga valjda i ima. npr. mislim da kod nas nema rojazola

----------


## Mum2B

Roza, nadam se da će Špiri zacijeliti ojedinite kada završite sa propisanom terapijom.
Vidim da ti je puno cura napisalo svoja iskustva, pa ću ti i ja reći svoje, možda bude od koristi. 
Moj F je također imao osjetljivu guzu i nakon cirkusa sa rota virusom (20 proljeva dnevno), imao je jezive ojedine. Kada sam očajna u ljekarni tražila bilo kakvu magičnu kremu za guzu, magistra mi je savjetovala da guzu nikako ne perem vodom jer ću je još više isušiti, već da je brišem  vaticom namočenom u baby ulje i nakon toga , kada se dobro posuši, namažem kremom (ja sam koristila Sudocream u vrlo tankom sloju). Nama su se ojedine super povukle (no nisu bile tako jake kao Špiri, nismo imali rane). 
Kasnije, uvijek kada bih vidjela da mu se guza počinje crveniti, primijenila bi taj trik, tj. brisanje guze sa baby uljem. Ojedine nam se nisu ponovile.

----------


## kljucic

> brisanje guze sa baby uljem


 I ja D. barem jednom dnevno očistim tako (ujutro ili navečer poslije kupanja). Iako, on kaka isključivo van pelene.

----------


## sanja77

Ovo sa baby uljem provjeri sa dermatologom jer je projateljica tako radila sa svojom malenom i dijete je vrištalo koliko ju je peklo i pedica joj je rekla da ne smije koristiti. Ne znam sad sve detalje i ovo znam iz prepričavanja pa velim s pedjatrom provjeriti.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za zdravu guzu.

----------


## frost

ja mislim isto da bi to jako peklo kad je koza ostecena.
ako vec stavljas ulje bolje obicno maslinovo ili suncokretovo.
baby ulje je upitnog sastava jer su to parafinska ulja pa miris i jos sta sve mogu staviti

----------


## RozaGroza

Za sad neču koristiti ništa više, jer mi se i ovako čini da na tu guzu sad ide jako puno svega. Kad mu stavim oblog od fiziološke onda je miran, paše mu. Ali pedijatrica mi je rekla što manje pod vodu i da kreme skidam sa uljnim maramicama. U apoteci uzeli becutan uljne maramice, pa me zanima koliko su i one štetne, ima neka od vas iskustva s njima? Imaju li neke koje su eventualno manje mirisne itd. od njih, jer mi se lini da one isto imau dosta kemikalija u sebi. Nisam sigurna...

----------


## bubica27

Mislim da je na temu vlažnih maramica bio zaključak da su Babylove s najmanje kemikalija, ali na tvom mjestu ja bih prokuhanom vodom i blaznicama malo oprala pa krema, ne puno, samo malo da osvježim područje.

----------


## RozaGroza

Ja sam isto više za vodu, al govori pedica da se mora skinuti sloj kreme koji je ostao od prošli put (a toga uvijek bude jer se jako često mjenja) i da to mogu samo uljne maramice. Nekako nisam sigurna u to, a kad sam je pitala za sapun i vodu, il samo vodu rekla je da je to gora verzija od tih baš uljnih maramica jer previše suši kožu. Ne znam ni sama...jesu te uljne maramice zapravo samo obične beby maramice?

----------


## kljucic

> I ja D. barem jednom dnevno očistim tako (ujutro ili navečer poslije kupanja). Iako, on kaka isključivo van pelene.


 Moram se ispraviti. Ja to radim samo sa bademovim uljem.
*roza* uljne maramice su baš sa uljem. Kao one s kojima se namažeš poslije depilacije. Ili kao one za skidanje šminke. Ne obične baby.

----------


## bubica27

Onda uljnim maramicama..ide li na bolje?

----------


## mfo

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Špirinu guzu

----------


## RozaGroza

Pffffff znala sam da mi tu nešto smrdi. Oni u apoteci meni pod uljne maramice prodali becutan beby maramice...uf...ujutro odmah idem kupit prave uljne maramice.
Za sad ide na bolje, ali jako jako sporo, ipak su te njegove ojedine bile dosta jake. Ali sad su se več 2/3 povukle i ostale su samo 2 koje su bile malo veče. Ova jedna jejoš uvijek relativno otvorena, ali puno puno bolje izgleda. I dalje isti tretman kao do sad, s tim da je danas zadnji dan triderma, bojim se kako če bit kad prestanemo to koristit.

Hvala cure na podršci  :Kiss:

----------


## bubica27

Super, ne vjerujem da će se to vratiti, triderm je napravio svoje, a to su bile ojedine a ne kronični dermatitis da se vrati ponovo, eto, sad uživajte konačno 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Za sad ide na bolje, ali jako jako sporo, ipak su te njegove ojedine bile dosta jake. Ali sad su se več 2/3 povukle i ostale su samo 2 koje su bile malo veče. Ova jedna jejoš uvijek relativno otvorena, ali puno puno bolje izgleda.


 :Very Happy: 



> I dalje isti tretman kao do sad, s tim da je danas zadnji dan triderma, bojim se kako če bit kad prestanemo to koristit.


Ma bit će dobro, ne znam tko bi u vašem slučaju mogao biti stručniji nego dječji dermatolozi u Klaićevoj. :Smile:  



> Pffffff znala sam da mi tu nešto smrdi. Oni u apoteci meni pod uljne maramice prodali becutan beby maramice...uf...ujutro odmah idem kupit prave uljne maramice.


Ako ima tko otići, moglo bi se još danas. Na Trgu bana Jelačića dežurna ljekarna radi od 0-24 h, na Trešnjevačkom placu isto. Samo neka cure napišu kako se te uljne maramice zovu, od kojeg proizvođača, i gdje su ih nabavljale, ima li ih u ljekarnama ili možda samo u dm-u?

----------


## RozaGroza

Thanks Dutka! Blizu nam je trg pa ču ih sad zvrcnut da vidim imaju li...

----------


## Anemona

Super da je mala guza napokon bolje. Baš mi je drago. Uživajte.

----------


## crnkica

mi smo u takvim slučajevima mazali betrion i plymicol,inače smo u platnenim pelenama i to se stvarno rijetko događa,samo kada joj idu zubići ili nešto slično,ali namžem joj tanko čim prijetim znakove osipa i već sutra dan nema ništa kuc,kuc u drvo

----------


## KayaR

mojoj malenoj pre par dana primetim crvenilo na pipici,spolja,na velikim usminama.
Ima 18 meseci,i do sada nije imala ni piknjicu pod pelenom.
Mislila sam da je iritacija,mazala s raznim cinkovim mazalicama,ali je bivalo sve gore.
Svrbi ju,pocelo je i da se siri u minijaturnim crvenim piknjicama po preponama i iznad pipice ka stomacicu.
Stigosmo do pedice,kaze da su gljivice.
Dobili terapiju Daktanol krem 2x,a Elocom uvece pred spavanje.Nikakve druge mazalice,pavlovicke i slicno NE.
Sad cemo videti rezultat.
Promenili smo pelene nedavno.Huggies za noc i Babylove za dan,i od tada je to pocelo.
Dok je bila u Pampersu sve je bilo ok :Sad:

----------


## pulinka

KayaR, a da probaš da se vratiš na već proverenu marku pelena? Moja devojčica se osula gde god ju je pelena dodirivala kada je provela samo jedan sat u pelenama koje do tada nismo koristili, do tada je imala savršeno čistu kožu. Vratili se odmah na "stare" pelene, osip nestao, a mi više ne smemo da eksperimentišemo (još nam stoji to pakovanje pelena, samo smo tu jednu isprobali...)

----------


## KayaR

Mislim i da hocemo.
Medjutim,vec smo potrosili puno paketa Huggies za noc,i jedan Babylove do sada.
Valjda bi se odmah osula da je do pelena?
Mazemo antigliva terapiju i tek da nije krvavo crveno.Nadala sam se brzim efektima,ali valjda to sad ide sporo...

----------


## pulinka

Ja nisam stigla da pratim temu  :Embarassed: .
Kayo, ima li poboljšanja? 
U pravu si, verovatno bi se odmah osula da je do pelena-ja sam te shvatila kao da ste promenili pelene pre dva tri dana, ali ako ste ih već duže trošili, verovatno nije od njih. Držim palčeve da brzo prođe...

----------


## KayaR

*pulinka* hvala na brizi :Smile: 
Izlecili smo prvobitni ojed terapijom protiv gljivica i Elocom kremom.
Sad joj se se pojavljuje lagano oko anusa,pa se nerviram.
Da li su se to gljivice prosirile dalje ili koji je vrag sad?
Dosad sam mazala samo gde je crveno,mozda sam trebala siru regiju za svaki slucaj?Ali,nije mi palo na pamet...

----------

